# Люмбаго



## Delta (23 Авг 2013)

Здравствуйте!
Прострел в пояснице, подскажите, пожалуйста, чем снять боль -  (уколы, таблетки, мазь)? на прием к врачу попаду только в четверг


----------



## Ольга . (23 Авг 2013)

Здравствуйте, Оля! Учитывая, что Вы - пациент "со стажем" и три года назад у Вас была травма позвоночника, думаю, не лишним будет дать ссылку на Вашу предыдущую тему https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/4954/


----------

